# الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان



## MarMar2004 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*الحب أعمى ... !!
و أهبل و عبيط و بيعمل دماغ كمان
*



*
الحب شىء جميل جدا .. فى بدايته أحاسيس جميلة و سعادة و تألق لأقصى حد فى كل شىء .. الخطوة الثانية إضطرابات فى النوم و عدم رغبة فى الأكل و تسارع فى ضربات القلب تصاحبها آلام فى المعدة .. و مع تطور الحالة يبدأ الحب فى مهاجمة مخك و تدريجيا تلاحظ حالة تشتت و بله ملحوظ تبدأ فى التخييم على مخك و تتجسد فى كل تصرفاتك .. مش عارف تركز و لا حتى تفكر فى أى شىء خاصة عندما تقابل حبيبك .. تقول كلمتين .. بعدها يطير كل الكلام .. تحاول التذكر.. مخك رايح جاى **.. 


كلمة ثم صمت ثم لعثمة يعقبها شرود ثم إنصراف!إيه إللى أنا باقوله ده ! حاسس إنك عبيط و أكيد حبيبك قال عليك معتوه .. لكن إطمن .. دى حالة شائعة جدا فى الحب و ناس كتير عانت من نفس المشكلة و شعرت بنفس الهبل تقوللى ما انا عارف بس المشكلة فى حبيبى و الفكرة إللى أخدها عنى .. أقولك إهديله أغنية لما بتكون بعيد باحضر كلام أقوله و أما بتكون قريب بتنسينى اليوم بطوله و لا باعرف أتكلم و يا دوب كبيرى أسلم .. يا عمرى لما أشوفك بانسى الدنيا دى ، بانسى الكلام إللى أنا قايله حتى الغرام إللى أنا شايله.. ليتأكد إنك طبيعى و كل دى مجرد أعراض جانبية للحب عند كل الناس .. لكن هل تعرف سبب التشتت و النسيان و عدم القدرة على التفكير ، و الهبل الذى تشعر به فى حالة الوقوع فى الحب؟


بيقولك إكتشفوا إن الحب يؤثر على نشاط المخ و يقلل القدرة على التفكير بشكل عام ده غير المناطق التى يصيبها الشلل التام و هى المناطق المسئولة عن الإنتقاد و التقييمات السلبية حيث تتوقف عن العمل تماما .. و لهذا قالوا زمان إن الحب أعمى لأننا عندما نحب نرى من نحب أعظم حد فى الدنيا و خاليين من العيوب..


ده غير تأثيره على المناطق المسئولة عن الذاكرة و التركيز .. عشان كده لما أبويا يقول فنجان قهوة بأعمله شاى و فى الآخر باديه لأمى .. و أراهنكوا إن شادية فضلت تصب فى الشاى لحد ما إتدلق من الفنجان على الصينية على الأرض .. و بيقولك كمان إن الحب له نفس تأثير تعاطى المخدرات على المخ بعد تصوير المخ بالرنين المغناطيسى حيث لوحظ أن الحب يؤثر عليها مثل تعاطى المخدرات يعنى لو لاحظت حد مسطول مش ضرورى يكون ضارب ممكن يكون واخد جرعة حب زيادة..و أحسنلك بكتير إنك تضرب حب بدل ما تضرب مخدرات على الأقل الحب أوفر و ألذ و له نفس التأثير و جايز أكثر كمان..


لكن الكارثة إن الأمن يدرج الحب ضمن قائمة الممنوعات و الحب ما يتعرفش غير بروشته من الطبيب.
و لما تقابل حبيبك بدل ما تقول له الحب الحب .. الشوق الشوق تقول له إنت أحلى جوينت فى حياتى و لما بشوفك الطاسة بتتعمر كأنى ضربت خلطة منوعات.
كل هذه التأثيرات أثبتتها عدد كبير من الدراسات التى أجريت فى بريطانيا و أمريكا.
الخطر الحقيقى إن الحالة تقلب على جنان خاصة عند الناس إللى عايشة الدور صح و عندها ضمير فى الحب و وصلت لدرجة عدم القدرة على التفكير و لنا فى قيس مجنون ليلى خير عبره ، الحب فِضل يمسح فى دماغه .. يمسح فى دماغه لحد ما خلاها أبيض يا ورد..


فى النهاية قدامك طريقين .. الأول إنك تنفض للحب خالص و تحافظ على مخك و صحتك على أساس إنهم أنفع لك .. الطريق الثانى إنك تحب بجد و تضحى بعقلك فى سبيل إستمتاعك بالحب.



بقلم دعاء عادل
نقلا عن جريدة الدستور 


علشان كدة مأعتقدش إن في ف الزمن دة حب والحب كله إللي بيبقى موجود هو مجرد إشباع إحتياج مش موجود في البيت أو في الأصحاب مثلا وعلشان كدة بيبقى حب مريض 

بس إية رأيكوا؟؟؟*
*منقوووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*

ياااااااااااااااانهاااااااااااار اسووووووووود كل دة من الحب؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لا بقى على اية ناخدها من قصرها و نترهبن اهو نكسب عقلنا فى دنيتنا و اخرتنا ههههههههه

شكراا يا MarMar على الموضوع الجميل دة

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## MarMar2004 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*

مرسي علي مرورك therocky وربنا يبارك حياتك ويساعدك


----------



## mrmr120 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*

بجد بجد بجد موضوع تحححححححفة 
لا وبجد الى كتبة كتبة بطريقة لذيذة توصل 
المعنى للناس بظبط
وفعلا كل الناس بقيت كدة هيمان ومسطول لية ياترى اترية فى حالة حب 
يا وكستى يانا 
هههههههههههههههههههه
بس برضو الانسان الى بيفكر فى مستقبلة يحب مفيش مانع ومفيش حاجة تقدر
تمنع الحب انة يدخل قلبك بس بالعقل مش تفضل بقى ليل مع نهار هيمان 
وعمال تفكر لما تقابل حبيبك ولا حبيبتك هتلبس اية وتعمل اية 
الدنيا مش كدة ان كنت طالب ركز فى درستك وخلى الحب هدف فى حياتك يعنى لازم ادرس 
علشان اشتغل علشان اقدر اجيب فلوس واتجوز الى بحبها لو كنت بتشتغل لازم 
اشتغل اكتر واكتر علشان اسعد حبيبتى 
انما مش طول الوقت مسطول ياعينى 
وبجد ميرسى للموضوع الجميل دة​


----------



## MarMar2004 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*

بجد مرسي ليكي يا اجمل قطة شقية في الدنيا


----------



## red_pansy (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جميييييييييييييل جدا:yahoo:*
*ومرض الحب ده طبعا بيبقى خبيث من اوله لاخره*
*وطبعا علاجه الوحيد  استئصال المخ من جذوره*
*والحاله مش ناقصه اكتر من كده هههههههههههههههه*
*بلاش حب ولا جواز بيت بابا منور بيا :yahoo:*
​


----------



## MarMar2004 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*

فعلا يا مرمورة كلامك صح بلاش حب من الاول وبيت بابا ماله زي الفل حلو خالص علي الاقل اونسهم
مرسي ليكي يا قمر المشركة الجميلة دي


----------



## G E O R G E (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*

الحب جميل جدا للى يكون حب صادق مش حاجة تانية


----------



## mero_engel (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*

*بصوا ياجماعه انا مؤمنه اني الحب موجود بس الحب الصادق اللي من القلب بقي قليل قوي شبه نادر*​


----------



## سيزار (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد بجد بجد موضوع تحححححححفة
> لا وبجد الى كتبة كتبة بطريقة لذيذة توصل
> المعنى للناس بظبط
> وفعلا كل الناس بقيت كدة هيمان ومسطول لية ياترى اترية فى حالة حب
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اشكرك كتير على التعليق دا وممكن اقول رائى 

الحب غريزه اساسيه فى اى انسان ربنا خلقه ولهدف معين انه يتوج ب الجواز واكثار الارض اولاد وبنات والعجله تمشى يعنى.. فهل نقدر او تقديرى تبطلى جماح الغرائز الانسانيه ... لو كان ردك لا أ قدر .. يبقى اكيد الروح سميت فوق الجسد والنفس .. وبكدا نتبارك من الانسان دا ....؟؟؟؟

اما اذا كانت ماقدرش على كبح غرائزى الانسانيه يبقى اكيد انت انسان ولازم تعيش انسانياتك فى ظل العقل قبل العاطفه .. 
واشكركم


----------



## سيزار (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*

وشكرا الاخت صاحبه الموضوع الف شكر


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*

عقدتيلناااا البنات وارتحتى يا مرموره أهو دلوقتى مش هيرضوا يتجوزوا ( قال يعنى فى عرساان ) ههههههههه ميرسى يا مرموره يا قمر ......ربنا يباركك .


----------



## MarMar2004 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*

مرسي ليكم كلكم علي الردود الجميلة دي وربنا يبارككم كلكم


----------



## tina_tina (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*

موضوع حلو ولذيذ اوى
لو الحب فى كل العبر بس مفيش مفر منه واللى ميجربش ده يبقى معش خالص وحياتى ناقصة كتير
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان*

ههههههههههههههه جميلة اوى الحب عبيط


----------



## feeby saad (23 فبراير 2008)

*الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*

*الحب أعمي . . . ! ! ! 

وأهبل وعبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان​*

*الحب شىء جميل جدا .. فى بدايته أحاسيس جميلة و سعادة 

و تألق لأقصى حد فى كل شىء .. 

الخطوة الثانية إضطرابات فى النوم و عدم رغبة فى الأكل 

و تسارع فى ضربات القلب تصاحبها آلام فى المعدة .. 

و مع تطور الحالة يبدأ الحب فى مهاجمة مخك و تدريجيا تلاحظ :

حالة تشتت و بلة ملحوظ تبدأ فى التخييم على مخك 

و تتجسد فى كل تصرفاتك .. مش عارف تركز و لا حتى تفكر فى

أى شىء خاصة عندما تقابل حبيبك .. تقول كلمتين .. بعدها يطير كل الكلام .. 

تحاول التذكر.. مخك رايح جاى ..

كلمة ثم صمت ثم لعثمة يعقبها شرود ثم إنصراف !

إيه إللى أنا باقوله ده ! حاسس إنك عبيط و أكيد حبيبك قال عليك معتوه .. 

لكن إطمن .. دى حالة شائعة جدا فى الحب و ناس كتير عانت من نفس 

المشكلة و شعرت بنفس الهبل 

تقوللى ما انا عارف بس المشكلة فى حبيبى و الفكرة إللى أخدها عنى .. 


أقولك إهديله أغنية لما بتكون بعيد باحضر كلام أقوله 

و أما بتكون قريب بتنسينى اليوم بطوله 

و لا باعرف أتكلم و يا دوب كبيرى أسلم .. 

يا عمرى لما أشوفك بانسى الدنيا دى ، بانسى الكلام إللى أنا قايله 

حتى الغرام إللى أنا شايله.. 

ليتأكد إنك طبيعى و كل دى مجرد أعراض جانبية للحب عند كل الناس .. 


لكن هل تعرف سبب التشتت و النسيان و عدم القدرة على التفكير ، 

و الهبل الذى تشعر به فى حالة الوقوع فى الحب؟! 

بيقولك إكتشفوا إن الحب يؤثر على نشاط المخ و يقلل القدرة على التفكير 

بشكل عام ده غير المناطق التى يصيبها الشلل التام و هى المناطق 

المسئولة عن الإنتقاد و التقييمات السلبية حيث تتوقف عن العمل تماما .. 

و لهذا قالوا زمان إن الحب أعمى لأننا عندما نحب 

نرى من نحب أعظم حد فى الدنيا و خاليين من العيوب..


ده غير تأثيره على المناطق المسئولة عن الذاكرة و التركيز .. 

عشان كده لما أبويا يقول فنجان قهوة بأعمله شاى و فى الآخر باديه لأمى .. 

و أراهنكوا إن شادية فضلت تصب فى الشاى لحد ما إدلق 

من الفنجان على الصينية على الأرض .. 

و بيقولك كمان إن الحب له نفس تأثير تعاطى المخدرات على المخ 

بعد تصوير المخ بالرنين المغناطيسى حيث لوحظ أن الحب يؤثر عليها 

مثل تعاطى المخدرات يعنى لو لاحظت حد مسطول مش ضرورى يكون ضارب 

ممكن يكون واخد جرعة حب زيادة..و أحسنلك بكتير إنك تضرب حب 

بدل ما تضرب مخدرات على الأقل الحب أوفر و ألذ و له نفس التأثير و جايز أكثر كمان..


لكن الكارثة إن الأمن يدرج الحب ضمن قائمة الممنوعات 

و الحب ما يتعرفش غير بروشته من الطبيب.

و لما تقابل حبيبك بدل ما تقول له الحب الحب .. الشوق الشوق 

تقول له إنت أحلى جوينت فى حياتى و لما بشوفك الطاسة بتتعمر 

كأنى ضربت خلطة منوعات.

كل هذه التأثيرات أثبتتها عدد كبير من الدراسات التى

أجريت فى بريطانيا و أمريكا.

الخطر الحقيقى إن الحالة تقلب على جنان خاصة عند الناس 

إللى عايشة الدور صح و عندها ضمير فى الحب و وصلت لدرجة

عدم القدرة على التفكير و لنا فى قيس مجنون ليلى خير عبره ،

الحب فِضل يمسح فى دماغه .. يمسح فى دماغه لحد ما خلاها أبيض يا ورد..


فى النهاية قدامك طريقين .. الأول إنك تنفض للحب خالص 

و تحافظ على مخك و صحتك على أساس إنهم أنفع لك .. 

الطريق الثانى إنك تحب بجد و تضحى بعقلك فى سبيل 

إستمتاعك بالحب.




نقلا عن جريدة الدستور​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*




> *الحب أعمي . . . ! ! !
> 
> وأهبل وعبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان *​



انتى كده جبيتى من الاخر يافيبى​


----------



## emy (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*





> فى النهاية قدامك طريقين .. الأول إنك تنفض للحب خالص
> 
> و تحافظ على مخك و صحتك على أساس إنهم أنفع لك ..
> 
> ...


​_هههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_تحفه يا فيبى بجد_
_لا يا سيدتى ابعد عن الشر وغنيلوا  ههههههههههه_
_مرسى يا قمر_​


----------



## سيزار (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه

ايه الحاجات الغريبه دى

بس موضوع حلو ............ شكرا لكاتبه الموضوع


----------



## s_h (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*

لأ مفيش احلى من الحب طبعا


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هى دى الخلاصه
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## totty (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه الفقر دا 

يا ساتر يارب

دعوه لمنع الحب

هههههههههههه_​


----------



## feeby saad (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



marmar_maroo قال:


> انتى كده جبيتى من الاخر يافيبى​



*ميرسي علي ردك بس هنعرف بقيت الشباب رأيهم ايه 

وناقش الموضوع 

شكرآ ليك​*


----------



## feeby saad (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



emy قال:


> ​_هههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _تحفه يا فيبى بجد_
> _لا يا سيدتى ابعد عن الشر وغنيلوا  ههههههههههه_
> _مرسى يا قمر_​



*ميرسي علي ردك  هنشوف بقيت الشباب رأيهم ايه 

ونتناقش ومتتسرعيش الحب مش شر ابدآ 

شكرآ ليك​*


----------



## feeby saad (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الحاجات الغريبه دى
> ...



*ولا غريبة ولا حاجة دة الحب اللي منشور في الجريدة  لكن الحب 

مفيش اجمل منه  هنشوف بقيت رأي الشباب ونتناقش 

شكرآ ليك​*


----------



## feeby saad (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



s_h قال:


> لأ مفيش احلى من الحب طبعا



*طبعآ مفيش احلي من الحب هنشوف بقيت الشباب 

ردهم بيقولوا ايه ونتناقش 

شكرآ ليك​*


----------



## feeby saad (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هى دى الخلاصه
> ههههههههههههههههههه



*بس دي مش الخلاصة هنعرف الحقيقة بعد 

ما نشوف بقيت ردود شبابنا 

شكرآ ليك​*


----------



## feeby saad (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



totty قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الفقر دا
> 
> ...



*ولا فقر ولا حاجة ولا بنعمل دعوة لمنع الحب دة الحب اللي 

اتنشر في الجريدة لكن الحب احلي شيئ في الدنيا 

ومتخافش اوي كدة هنشوف رد بقيت الشباب بيقولوا ايه 

ونتناقش 

شكرآ علي ردك​*


----------



## gigi angel (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*

هو احسن حاجه ان الواحد يبعد عن الحب ويغنيله ويريح دماغه


----------



## feeby saad (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



totty قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الفقر دا
> 
> ...




*طبعآ الحب مهم جدآ والكل محتاج اليه ومنقدرش نعيش من غيره لأنه 

الطاقة الدافعة والمحركة 

ان لم تقتنيه وتمارسه وتسعد به تتعطل مسيرة حياتك 


لكن الأرتباط العاطفي الخاطئ غير النقي طبعآ بيجهد الشخص 

نفسيآ فيبدوا عليه القلق والتوتر 

العصبي والأرهاق والتوهان والنسيان وخلافه زي ما شفنا الأعراض 

الموجودة في الحب اللي منشور في الجريدة 


ودة بيحصل نتيجة قبول الشخص للمواقف من غير ما يشعر ولا يفكر 

++ طب ليه قبلها من غير ما يشعر ولا يفكر ؟ دة مبني أساسآ علي

 الجوع والاحساس الداخلي بالحرمان . علشان كدة بيحب بدون 

وعي أو تحفظ 

تحت تأثير اربع حاجات . . . . : 

الاولي : كلمات تقدير تقدم أكثر مما تعوده من اللذين حوله 

التانية : حماية وعطف حينيظن انه بمفرده ولا يوجد من يسنده أو يقف 

بجانبه

التالتة : تقديم ما هو محتاج اليه بسخاء لم يعهده من قبل 

الرابعة : فرصة للحصول علي كل ما يريد دون مقاومة 


وطبعآ لما يلاقي كل الحاجات دي متوفرة له هيحب بالطريقة الخاطئة 

دي ويوصل لكل الأعراض اللي قرناها في الموضوع 


++ لكن تعالوا بقي ننظر للحب من منظور روحي زي ما قال سامح 

ودة الحب الحقيقي اللي نفسنا كلنا نعيشه . حب مقدس . حب 

نقي . حب طاهر 

ودي أعراضـــــــــــــــــــــه :

الحب المقدس يدفع للأمام ـــ يساعد علي التقدم 

لا يطلب الا كل ما هو نقي مريح للنفس 

حب دائم ميتغيرش ولا يفتر في يوم من الأيام 

حب يخلينا نحيا في نشوة توفر الراحة والسعادة في كافة مواقف 

الحياه 

حب حقيقي يسند ويطمئن ويعطي قوة ويعطي انتصار علي أهواء 

الجسد 

ويوفر الطاقة للتقدم والنجاح 

حب حرية حقيقية في ارادة قوية ليعيش حياه فاضلة ويرفض حياة 

الشر والخطية 


؟ طب ازاي اعيش الحب الحقيقي دة ؟ ومن غير انفعالات ولا نزوات 


حب المســــــــــيح من كل قلبك 

حب المسيح يملأ القلب بالسلام ويريح النفس ويهدئ العواطف وبه

 يستقرالدوافع 

حب المسيح يشبع ويثري الحياه فلا جوع ولا نهم 

حب المسيح يجدد الرجاء فيبدد اليأس 

حب المسيح يقدم في تضحية وبذل وانكار الذات 


القدسين اللي حبوا رب المجد 

وكانت من اعراض حبهم انهم دايمآ بيبقوا في حالة فرح روحي وكأنهم 

في السما علي طول ووشهم منور حتي بعد انتقالهم لانهم مليانين

 بالمسيح مليانين بالروح القدس مليانين بالفرح والسلام والهدوء 

النفسي 


الأعراض دي بتلاقيها برضه في الانسان اللي مليان وشبعان 

بحب رب المجد . لو بصيت لواحد مليان بحب ربنا تلاقي وشه دايما 

مبتسم بشوش تعبيرات وشه هادئة وشه منور وفيه نضارة عجيبة 

ولو بصيت لواحد مش مليان بالحب دة تلاقي تعبيرات وشه غاضبة 

ومكشر وعصبي ومتوتر ومكتئب فرق كبير بين الشخص اللي مليان

 بحب ربنا والشخص البعيد اللي مش مليان بالحب العظيم دة 


ربنا يدينا ان احنا نتملي بحب رب المجد 

ويارب اكون قدرت اوضح الفرق بين الحب اللي في الموضوع واللي 

شبابنا خافوا منه والحب الحقيقي الحب المقدس اللي احنا عاوزين

 نعيشه 

وبرضه ياشباب مستنية ردودكم ورأيكم في الموضوع​*


----------



## feeby saad (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



germen قال:


> هو احسن حاجه ان الواحد يبعد عن الحب ويغنيله ويريح دماغه



*شكرآ ليكي جرمين علي مشاركتك بس انصحك متبعديش عن الحب ولا حاجة 

الحب احسن حاجة في الدنيا وياريت تقري الرد اللي قبل دة اللي انا كتبته 

وتقوليلي ايه رأيك  

مستنية ردك​*


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



feeby saad قال:


> *بس دي مش الخلاصة هنعرف الحقيقة بعد
> 
> ما نشوف بقيت ردود شبابنا
> 
> شكرآ ليك​*



شكل الموضوع لسه ليه كماله:t39:
مش دى الخلاصه يعنى:t19:
اممممممم شوقينى عاوزة اعرف:boxing:

يلا بقى انا مستنيه اعرف الباقى:shutup22:


----------



## feeby saad (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



twety قال:


> شكل الموضوع لسه ليه كماله:t39:
> مش دى الخلاصه يعنى:t19:
> اممممممم شوقينى عاوزة اعرف:boxing:
> 
> يلا بقى انا مستنيه اعرف الباقى:shutup22:



*دة أكيد  وياريت انتي كمان تشاركينا في الرأي 

وشكرآ ليكي علي اهتمامك وردك 

وانا في انتظار الردود​*


----------



## christ my lord (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*

*(الحب بهدلة) على راى اسماعيل ياسين*

*اكيد اجمل شىء فى الدنيا هو الحب .. بس احنا نفهمة صح *

*ونختار الانسان المناسب لكى يملك على الحب .. ولابد ان *

*يكون اختيار الله هو الذى يقودنا نحو الحب وليس اختيارنا نحن*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*

ياللى ظلمتواا الحب وقلتوا علييييييييه هههههههههههههه
موضوع تحفه يا فيبى ميررسى يا حبيبتى ومنتظرين المزززززيد .


----------



## sameh7610 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*

*السلام والنعمة​**انا مش موفقك الرأى
الحب احسن شئ فى الدنيا
بدون الحب الانسان يموت افضله
شكرا على الموضوع​**ربنا ينورلك طريقك​*


----------



## feeby saad (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ياللى ظلمتواا الحب وقلتوا علييييييييه هههههههههههههه
> موضوع تحفه يا فيبى ميررسى يا حبيبتى ومنتظرين المزززززيد .



*علي فكرة الجريدة اللي نشرت الكلام دة

عن الحب هي اللي ظلمته 

انما الحب اجمل حاجة في الدنيا 

وياللا  بينا هنوضح الامور مع بعض ونشوف 

الحب الحقيقي شكله ايه 

شكرآ علي مشاركتك​*


----------



## feeby saad (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



twety قال:


> شكل الموضوع لسه ليه كماله:t39:
> مش دى الخلاصه يعنى:t19:
> اممممممم شوقينى عاوزة اعرف:boxing:
> 
> يلا بقى انا مستنيه اعرف الباقى:shutup22:



*ياللا  بينا نشوف الرد النهائي علي 

الحب الحقيقي​*


----------



## feeby saad (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



christ my lord قال:


> *(الحب بهدلة) على راى اسماعيل ياسين*
> 
> *اكيد اجمل شىء فى الدنيا هو الحب .. بس احنا نفهمة صح *
> 
> ...



*طبعآ انا موافقاك الحب اللي نشرته الجريدة 

مش صح انما الحب اجمل حاجة في الدنيا 

وياللا  بينا نشوف الرد النهائي علي الحب 

الحقيقي 

شكرآ لمشاركتك​*


----------



## feeby saad (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



sameh7610 قال:


> *السلام والنعمة​**انا مش موفقك الرأى
> الحب احسن شئ فى الدنيا
> بدون الحب الانسان يموت افضله
> شكرا على الموضوع​**ربنا ينورلك طريقك​*



*اولآ شكرآ علي مشاركتك 

وطبعآ انا موافقاك ان اعراض الحب اللي نشرته 

الجريدة دة مش هو الحب الحقيقي 

الحب اللحقيقي اجمل شيئ في الدنيا 

بس كان نفس قبل ما تكتب المشاركة تقرأ 

الردود وتقرا الرد اللي انا كتبته عن الحب الحقيقي 

الحب المقدس 

ومع ذلك هكتبهولك تاني علشان تقراه وبقيت 

الشباب يقروه   :  :​*
*طبعآ الحب مهم جدآ والكل محتاج اليه ومنقدرش نعيش من غيره لأنه 

الطاقة الدافعة والمحركة 

ان لم تقتنيه وتمارسه وتسعد به تتعطل مسيرة حياتك 


لكن الأرتباط العاطفي الخاطئ غير النقي طبعآ بيجهد الشخص 

نفسيآ فيبدوا عليه القلق والتوتر 

العصبي والأرهاق والتوهان والنسيان وخلافه زي ما شفنا الأعراض 

الموجودة في الحب اللي منشور في الجريدة 


ودة بيحصل نتيجة قبول الشخص للمواقف من غير ما يشعر ولا يفكر 

++ طب ليه قبلها من غير ما يشعر ولا يفكر ؟ دة مبني أساسآ علي

الجوع والاحساس الداخلي بالحرمان . علشان كدة بيحب بدون 

وعي أو تحفظ 

تحت تأثير اربع حاجات . . . . : 

الاولي : كلمات تقدير تقدم أكثر مما تعوده من اللذين حوله 

التانية : حماية وعطف حينيظن انه بمفرده ولا يوجد من يسنده أو يقف 

بجانبه

التالتة : تقديم ما هو محتاج اليه بسخاء لم يعهده من قبل 

الرابعة : فرصة للحصول علي كل ما يريد دون مقاومة 


وطبعآ لما يلاقي كل الحاجات دي متوفرة له هيحب بالطريقة الخاطئة 

دي ويوصل لكل الأعراض اللي قرناها في الموضوع 


++ لكن تعالوا بقي ننظر للحب من منظور روحي زي ما قال سامح 

ودة الحب الحقيقي اللي نفسنا كلنا نعيشه . حب مقدس . حب 

نقي . حب طاهر 

ودي أعراضـــــــــــــــــــــه :

الحب المقدس يدفع للأمام ـــ يساعد علي التقدم 

لا يطلب الا كل ما هو نقي مريح للنفس 

حب دائم ميتغيرش ولا يفتر في يوم من الأيام 

حب يخلينا نحيا في نشوة توفر الراحة والسعادة في كافة مواقف 

الحياه 

حب حقيقي يسند ويطمئن ويعطي قوة ويعطي انتصار علي أهواء 

الجسد 

ويوفر الطاقة للتقدم والنجاح 

حب حرية حقيقية في ارادة قوية ليعيش حياه فاضلة ويرفض حياة 

الشر والخطية 


؟ طب ازاي اعيش الحب الحقيقي دة ؟ ومن غير انفعالات ولا نزوات 


حب المســــــــــيح من كل قلبك 

حب المسيح يملأ القلب بالسلام ويريح النفس ويهدئ العواطف وبه

يستقرالدوافع 

حب المسيح يشبع ويثري الحياه فلا جوع ولا نهم 

حب المسيح يجدد الرجاء فيبدد اليأس 

حب المسيح يقدم في تضحية وبذل وانكار الذات 


القدسين اللي حبوا رب المجد 

وكانت من اعراض حبهم انهم دايمآ بيبقوا في حالة فرح روحي وكأنهم 

في السما علي طول ووشهم منور حتي بعد انتقالهم لانهم مليانين

بالمسيح مليانين بالروح القدس مليانين بالفرح والسلام والهدوء 

النفسي 


الأعراض دي بتلاقيها برضه في الانسان اللي مليان وشبعان 

بحب رب المجد . لو بصيت لواحد مليان بحب ربنا تلاقي وشه دايما 

مبتسم بشوش تعبيرات وشه هادئة وشه منور وفيه نضارة عجيبة 

ولو بصيت لواحد مش مليان بالحب دة تلاقي تعبيرات وشه غاضبة 

ومكشر وعصبي ومتوتر ومكتئب فرق كبير بين الشخص اللي مليان

بحب ربنا والشخص البعيد اللي مش مليان بالحب العظيم دة 


ربنا يدينا ان احنا نتملي بحب رب المجد 

ويارب اكون قدرت اوضح الفرق بين الحب اللي في الموضوع واللي 

شبابنا خافوا منه والحب الحقيقي الحب المقدس اللي احنا عاوزين

نعيشه 

وبرضه ياشباب مستنية ردودكم ورأيكم في الموضوع

بعد الكلام دة​*


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*

*يخرب عقلك يا فادى
موضوع تحفة فعلا 
بجد فى منتهى الجمال تسلم ايدك يا باشا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## feeby saad (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *يخرب عقلك يا فادى
> موضوع تحفة فعلا
> بجد فى منتهى الجمال تسلم ايدك يا باشا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



*فادي مين يااستاذ 

وانت بتقرا ابقي البس النضارة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اشكرك علي مشاركتك ورأيك 

بس ياريت تكون قريت الموضوع كويس 

وقريت الرد الأخير عن الحب  الحب الحقيقي 

الحب المقدس 

ومستنية ردك بعد ما تقرا الرأي الاخير عن الحب 

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*

*انا فعلا مقرتش من لحد الاخر انا قريت لحد حب المسيح يقدم في تضحية وبذل وانكار الذات 

بس المشكلة انى كنت نازل وقتها وكنت رايح الكنيسة كنت علشان احضر ندوة 
وعموما يا ستى فادى ولا فاديا كلنا اخوات 
ولا انت اية رأيك 
انا بشكرك للمرة التانية وماتزعليش منى للغلطة المطبعية دى اكيد انا مأخدش بالى يا تاسونى *


----------



## sese (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*

هههه ومن هيك بقولو الحب ويقوده الجنون


----------



## feeby saad (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *انا فعلا مقرتش من لحد الاخر انا قريت لحد حب المسيح يقدم في تضحية وبذل وانكار الذات
> 
> بس المشكلة انى كنت نازل وقتها وكنت رايح الكنيسة كنت علشان احضر ندوة
> وعموما يا ستى فادى ولا فاديا كلنا اخوات
> ...



*علي فكرة ولا فادي ولا فادية 

فيبي سعد  feeby saad 

بس برضه مقلتليش رأيك في الرد الاخير 

بعد ما قريته احب اعرف رأيك 

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## feeby saad (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



sese قال:


> هههه ومن هيك بقولو الحب ويقوده الجنون



*لا طبعآ الحب دة اجمل حاجة في الدنيا 

وياريت تقرا الرد اللي كتبته عن الحب الحقيقي 

الحب المقدس مش الحب اللي الجريدة نشرته 

وبعد ما تقراه مستنية ردك ورأيك 

وميرسي علي مشاركتك في الموضوع​*


----------



## roiadel (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*

والله كلام تمام 
وبيعلي الطاسه من غير لا حب \ولا دياوله


----------



## feeby saad (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان*



roiadel قال:


> والله كلام تمام
> وبيعلي الطاسه من غير لا حب \ولا دياوله



*ميرسي علي مرورك 

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*


*الحب شىء جميل جدا فى بدايته أحاسيس جميلة و سعادة و تألق لأقصى حد فى كل شىء .. الخطوة الثانية إضطرابات فى النوم و عدم رغبة فى الأكل و تسارع فى ضربات القلب تصاحبها آلام فى المعدة .. و مع تطور الحالة يبدأ الحب فى مهاجمة مخك و تدريجيا تلاحظ حالة تشتت و بله ملحوظ تبدأ فى التخييم على مخك و تتجسد فى كل تصرفاتك .. مش عارف تركز و لا حتى تفكر فى أى شىء خاصة عندما تقابل حبيبك .. تقول كلمتين .. بعدها يطير كل الكلام .. تحاول التذكر.. مخك رايح جاى .. كلمة ثم صمت ثم لعثمة يعقبها شرود ثم إنصراف!
إيه إللى أنا باقوله ده ! حاسس إنك عبيط و أكيد حبيبك قال عليك معتوه .. لكن إطمن .. دى حالة شائعة جدا فى الحب و ناس كتير عانت من نفس المشكلة و شعرت بنفس الهبل تقوللى ما انا عارف بس المشكلة فى حبيبى و الفكرة إللى أخدها عنى .. أقولك إهديله أغنية لما بتكون بعيد باحضر كلام أقوله و أما بتكون قريب بتنسينى اليوم بطوله و لا باعرف أتكلم و يا دوب كبيرى أسلم .. يا عمرى و الله لما أشوفك بانسى الدنيا دى ، بانسى الكلام إللى أنا قايله حتى الغرام إللى أنا شايله.. ليتأكد إنك طبيعى و كل دى مجرد أعراض جانبية للحب عند كل الناس .. لكن هل تعرف سبب التشتت و النسيان و عدم القدرة على التفكير ، و الهبل الذى تشعر به فى حالة الوقوع فى الحب؟!
بيقولك إكتشفوا إن الحب يؤثر على نشاط المخ و يقلل القدرة على التفكير بشكل عام ده غير المناطق التى يصيبها الشلل التام و هى المناطق المسئولة عن الإنتقاد و التقييمات السلبية حيث تتوقف عن العمل تماما .. و لهذا قالوا زمان إن الحب أعمى لأننا عندما نحب نرى من نحب أعظم حد فى الدنيا و خاليين من العيوب..
ده غير تأثيره على المناطق المسئولة عن الذاكرة و التركيز .. عشان كده لما أبويا يقول فنجان قهوة بأعمله شاى و فى الآخر باديه لأمى .. و أراهنكوا إن شادية فضلت تصب فى الشاى لحد ما إتدلق من الفنجان على الصينية على الأرض .. و بيقولك كمان إن الحب له نفس تأثير تعاطى المخدرات على المخ بعد تصوير المخ بالرنين المغناطيسى حيث لوحظ أن الحب يؤثر عليها مثل تعاطى المخدرات يعنى لو لاحظت حد مسطول مش ضرورى يكون ضارب ممكن يكون واخد جرعة حب زيادة..
و أحسنلك بكتير إنك تضرب حب بدل ما تضرب مخدرات على الأقل الحب أوفر و ألذ و له نفس التأثير و جايز أكثر كمان..
لكن الكارثة إن الأمن يدرج الحب ضمن قائمة الممنوعات و الحب ما يتعرفش غير بروشته من الطبيب.
و لما تقابل حبيبك بدل ما تقول له الحب الحب .. الشوق الشوق تقول له إنت أحلى جوينت فى حياتى و لما بشوفك الطاسة بتتعمر كأنى ضربت خلطة منوعات.
كل هذه التأثيرات أثبتتها عدد كبير من الدراسات التى أجريت فى بريطانيا و أمريكا.
الخطر الحقيقى إن الحالة تقلب على جنان خاصة عند الناس إللى عايشة الدور صح و عندها ضمير فى الحب و وصلت لدرجة عدم القدرة على التفكير و لنا فى قيس مجنون ليلى خير عبره ، الحب فضل يمسح فى دماغه .. يمسح فى دماغه لحد ما خلاها أبيض يا ورد..
فى النهاية قدامك طريقين .. الأول إنك تنفض الحب خالص و تحافظ على مخك و صحتك على أساس إنهم أنفعلك .. الطريق الثانى إنك تحب بجد و تضحى بعقلك فى سبيل إستمتاعك بالحب.*
*30:الحمد لله العقل زينة 30:*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا ميرنا انت اجدع واحدة صدقتى يا بنتى العقل زينا انت فطستينى على روحى من الضحك


----------



## zezza (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

  يا عينى يا ولاد   ما انت كنت بعقلك يا ميرنا 
هههههههههههههه
 لالالالالا  بجد موضوع جميل 
عقبال كدة يا رب ما اتهطل و اتهبل و اتسطل و الاقى الى بحبه  قوله امين


املا يا رب قلبى بحبك اولا


----------



## rana1981 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

*هههههههههههههههههههه موضوع مهضوم كتير يا ميرنا اجا بوقته لدير بالي قبل ما يصير شي لمخي​*


----------



## go love (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

لا بجد كلام جااااااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا وكل حرف فى صح الصح
انا قريتة وضحكت كتير اوى
بس بالنسبة للخبطة والكلام اللي مش عارف تطلعة 
الحب مش بس كلام او اغانى
االحــــــــــــــــــــــــتب اعظم احساس
ممكن من مجرد لمسة ايد او نظرةحـــــــــــــــــــــــب  توصل لحبيبك اقوى معانى الحب
وبالنسبة لعمل دماغ مين قال الحب اوفرلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
دية نظريا مش صح
 الحب اغلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ــــــ ــــــــــــــــى
الحــــــب ثمنة حياتــ ـــ ــ ـــى

تقبلى مرورى بكل حب
ولكى تحياتــــــ:16_14_21:ـــــــى
go love


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



> *لما تقابل حبيبك بدل ما تقول له الحب الحب .. الشوق الشوق تقول له إنت أحلى جوينت فى حياتى و لما بشوفك الطاسة بتتعمر كأنى ضربت خلطة منوعات.*​



*ول يا ول 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

يا سلام يا ميرنا مش عارف من غير نصائحك دى كنت ممكن اعمل اية

الحل فى الرهبنة هههههههههه​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا ميرنا انت اجدع واحدة صدقتى يا بنتى العقل زينا انت فطستينى على روحى من الضحك


 
اى خدمة يا رون اتعظو بقى :hlp:​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



zezza قال:


> يا عينى يا ولاد ما انت كنت بعقلك يا ميرنا
> هههههههههههههه
> لالالالالا بجد موضوع جميل
> عقبال كدة يا رب ما اتهطل و اتهبل و اتسطل و الاقى الى بحبه قوله امين
> ...


انا فعلا بعقلى الحمد لله 
والله انتو مش بتتعطظو خالص ​


----------



## milad hanna (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

كلام جميل ولكن مين بيتاثر اكتر الاولاد ولا البنات


----------



## BishoRagheb (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



milad hanna قال:


> كلام جميل ولكن مين بيتاثر اكتر الاولاد ولا البنات



البنات اكتر...
الرب يبارك حياتك...
الموضوع هائل...
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة

(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
بيشو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل يا ميرنا
بس هنخليها شويه عقل وشويه يغيب العقل هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



rana1981 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه موضوع مهضوم كتير يا ميرنا اجا بوقته لدير بالي قبل ما يصير شي لمخي​*


 
*الحمد لله لحقتك اهوه يا رون نورت يا قمر *​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



go love قال:


> لا بجد كلام جااااااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا وكل حرف فى صح الصح
> انا قريتة وضحكت كتير اوى
> بس بالنسبة للخبطة والكلام اللي مش عارف تطلعة
> الحب مش بس كلام او اغانى
> ...


 
يا سيدى واضح انى الحج وااااااااااااااااقع ومحدش سمى عليه:hlp:​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ول يا ول ​*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *يا سلام يا ميرنا مش عارف من غير نصائحك دى كنت ممكن اعمل اية*​
> ...


 
ايون يبنى انا بشجعك ردك تحفة ​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



milad hanna قال:


> كلام جميل ولكن مين بيتاثر اكتر الاولاد ولا البنات


 اللى بيحب اكتر بيتاثر اكتر ​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



bishoragheb قال:


> البنات اكتر...
> الرب يبارك حياتك...
> الموضوع هائل...
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ...


وشهد شاهد من اهلها قلتش حاجة انا البنات بتحب اكتر اهوه بشاهدة شاهد


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> موضوع جميل يا ميرنا
> 
> بس هنخليها شويه عقل وشويه يغيب العقل هههههههههههههههههههه​


 
ايو ايو اضحكو على نفسكوبينكم وبين الجنون شعره يسلام لما اشوفكم كدا ​


----------



## Scofield (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

*
والله يا ميرنا انتى اللى دماغ بجد روقان جامد
بس حكاية الجوينت دى خطر لواحد يحب قوى يروح جايب ورقة بفرة و يلف حبيبته فيها و يدخنها
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

*عسل يا ميرنا 
هههههههه انا مت من الضحك
الحب الحب  بلوبيف بلوبيف  
اية دة اللمبي
دماغ عجب 
ملها الرهبنة  نكسب الارض والسما​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



Scofield قال:


> *والله يا ميرنا انتى اللى دماغ بجد روقان جامد*
> *بس حكاية الجوينت دى خطر لواحد يحب قوى يروح جايب ورقة بفرة و يلف حبيبته فيها و يدخنها*


 
ايه يا سكوفا احنا هنقر على بعض طب مش بزمتك كلام صح 
 مدى اخرت الجنون قيس ليلى ويروح لففها بقى 
ولا الاهبل روميو دا يعم العقل زينة :hlp:​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *عسل يا ميرنا​*
> *هههههههه انا مت من الضحك*
> *الحب الحب بلوبيف بلوبيف *
> *اية دة اللمبي*
> ...


 
ايون كدا ننفع العزوبية ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*




> ، الحب فضل يمسح فى دماغه .. يمسح فى دماغه لحد ما خلاها أبيض يا ورد..
> فى النهاية قدامك طريقين .. الأول إنك تنفض الحب خالص و تحافظ على مخك و صحتك على أساس إنهم أنفعلك .. الطريق الثانى إنك تحب بجد و تضحى بعقلك فى سبيل إستمتاعك بالحب.
> الحمد لله العقل زينة




اختصاصية مشاكل العصر 
هذا هو لقبك اخت ميرنا
مواضيع كلها بجد هادفة
مشكورة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح 







​​


----------



## rokatomas (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

الموضوع جامد وحلو قوى 
والحب كمان حلو قوى 
ولو حبيت حد مناسب ليا 
مش مهم الهبل ساعتها 
لكن الحب ده أغلى حاجة فى الدنيا كلها 
وكان نفسى أجرب المخدارات وأدينى جربت الحب


----------



## sara23 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

_يا صباح دماغك العاليه 
موضوع *تحفه*
بس تصدقى صح 
الواحد بتنزل عليه حاله عبط وهبل وعته وكل حاجه
بس يلا
ربنا يستر على عبيده
_​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



كليمو قال:


> اختصاصية مشاكل العصر ​​
> هذا هو لقبك اخت ميرنا
> مواضيع كلها بجد هادفة
> مشكورة
> ...


يا كليمو واحنا نطول نورت وشهادة اعتز بيها ​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



rokatomas قال:


> الموضوع جامد وحلو قوى
> والحب كمان حلو قوى
> ولو حبيت حد مناسب ليا
> مش مهم الهبل ساعتها
> ...


 
الله رد فيه جنون شوية يبقى اتفهمت​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



sara23 قال:


> _يا صباح دماغك العاليه _
> 
> _موضوع *تحفه*_
> _بس تصدقى صح _
> ...


 
يا مساء يا اخت سارة احنا ليلا معلش هو المصاب بيقفد الزاكرة ​


----------



## eriny roro (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

كويس انك نبهتينا عن خطورة الحب
بس اية رأيك نحب ولا...؟​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



eriny roro قال:


> كويس انك نبهتينا عن خطورة الحب​
> 
> بس اية رأيك نحب ولا...؟​


 
اللى مستغنى عن عقلة براحتة انا مالى انا


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

موضوع رااائع جدا
شكراا
صلاتك أرجوكى


----------



## dodo jojo (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*



ميرنا قال:


> *الحب شىء جميل جدا فى بدايته أحاسيس جميلة و سعادة و تألق لأقصى حد فى كل شىء .. الخطوة الثانية إضطرابات فى النوم و عدم رغبة فى الأكل و تسارع فى ضربات القلب تصاحبها آلام فى المعدة .. و مع تطور الحالة يبدأ الحب فى مهاجمة مخك و تدريجيا تلاحظ حالة تشتت و بله ملحوظ تبدأ فى التخييم على مخك و تتجسد فى كل تصرفاتك .. مش عارف تركز و لا حتى تفكر فى أى شىء خاصة عندما تقابل حبيبك .. تقول كلمتين .. بعدها يطير كل الكلام .. تحاول التذكر.. مخك رايح جاى .. كلمة ثم صمت ثم لعثمة يعقبها شرود ثم إنصراف!
> إيه إللى أنا باقوله ده ! حاسس إنك عبيط و أكيد حبيبك قال عليك معتوه .. لكن إطمن .. دى حالة شائعة جدا فى الحب و ناس كتير عانت من نفس المشكلة و شعرت بنفس الهبل تقوللى ما انا عارف بس المشكلة فى حبيبى و الفكرة إللى أخدها عنى .. أقولك إهديله أغنية لما بتكون بعيد باحضر كلام أقوله و أما بتكون قريب بتنسينى اليوم بطوله و لا باعرف أتكلم و يا دوب كبيرى أسلم .. يا عمرى و الله لما أشوفك بانسى الدنيا دى ، بانسى الكلام إللى أنا قايله حتى الغرام إللى أنا شايله.. ليتأكد إنك طبيعى و كل دى مجرد أعراض جانبية للحب عند كل الناس .. لكن هل تعرف سبب التشتت و النسيان و عدم القدرة على التفكير ، و الهبل الذى تشعر به فى حالة الوقوع فى الحب؟!
> بيقولك إكتشفوا إن الحب يؤثر على نشاط المخ و يقلل القدرة على التفكير بشكل عام ده غير المناطق التى يصيبها الشلل التام و هى المناطق المسئولة عن الإنتقاد و التقييمات السلبية حيث تتوقف عن العمل تماما .. و لهذا قالوا زمان إن الحب أعمى لأننا عندما نحب نرى من نحب أعظم حد فى الدنيا و خاليين من العيوب..
> ده غير تأثيره على المناطق المسئولة عن الذاكرة و التركيز .. عشان كده لما أبويا يقول فنجان قهوة بأعمله شاى و فى الآخر باديه لأمى .. و أراهنكوا إن شادية فضلت تصب فى الشاى لحد ما إتدلق من الفنجان على الصينية على الأرض .. و بيقولك كمان إن الحب له نفس تأثير تعاطى المخدرات على المخ بعد تصوير المخ بالرنين المغناطيسى حيث لوحظ أن الحب يؤثر عليها مثل تعاطى المخدرات يعنى لو لاحظت حد مسطول مش ضرورى يكون ضارب ممكن يكون واخد جرعة حب زيادة..
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
تحفه يا ميرنا حلوه اوى فتست نفسى من الضحك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## maikel fady (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

كلام جميل وكلام معقول ماقدرش اقول حاجه فيه 
نصيحتك ديه على راسى ياباشا على راسى
شكرا لك ياميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

على فكرا بقى الكلام دا ايام العزوبية لكن دلوقتى بقى حاجة تانى خالص اهبل عبيط مش مهم زهايمر برضو مش مهم نسيت الكلام ولا يهمنا 
دنا قعدت ساعة افتكر كلمة كنز بلا خيبة علينا ​


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان*

*هههههههه*
*شكرا ميرنا*
**
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## Mason (21 فبراير 2010)

_شكرا لمجهودك الرائع_
_والاروع موضوعك_
_كتيييييييييييييييير حلو_
_اية المشكلة ان الشخص يعيش من غير عقل فى سبيل الاستمتاع بالحب _
_والحب يجيب السعادة _
_والراحة النفسية _
_والأمان_
​


----------

